# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  κλουβί για κοκατιλ

## Cristina

Πείτε μου αν αυτό το κλουβί είναι κατάλληλο για κοκατιλ.
 Η διαστάσεις είναι 47,5-47,5-86.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα εδώ μπορείς να δεις τις minimum διαστάσεις για κλουβάκια *Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω όσο μεγαλύτερο μπορείς να διαθέσεις από άποψη χρημάτων και χώρου να το κάνεις  :winky:

----------


## Cristina

Τα κάγκελα που είναι οριζόντια είναι εντάξει;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα το κοκατιλάκι μου δεν έχει θέμα με τα οριζόντια κάγκελα, σκαρφαλώνει κανονικά. Βέβαια τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού μου είναι πιο κοντά το ένα με το άλλο, αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα. Πάντως εγώ ως καλύτερο έχω την 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα. Έχω βρει και με 25 ευρώ. Εγώ ένωσα 2 για περισσότερο χώρο, αλλά και μία αρκεί!

----------


## mai_tai

Για ενα κοκατιλ ισως ειναι σχετικα καλο..-αλλα αν θες να βρεις ταιρι στο μικρο σου κ αυριο-μεθαυριο να τα βαλεις να ζευγαρωσουν...εκει θα εχεις θεμα-αξιζει να διαθεσεις κατι παραπανω κ να τα εχεις στον αφρο..!! ::

----------


## Cristina

Κωνσταντίνα, το έχω ψάξει και δεν κάνει...Η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα είναι 2 cm. Είναι μεγάλη και μπορεί το πουλάκι να βάλει το κεφάλι ενδιάμεσα και να πνίγει .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πιο έχεις ψάξει δεν το κατάλαβα;  :Sign0007:

----------


## Cristina

Ρώτησα ένα παιδί που έχει και αυτό κοκατιλ. Μάλλον αυτό που πήρα να κάνει για πιο μεγάλα πουλιά, λόγου των καγκελων.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι όντως το διάκενο στο κλουβί που μας δείχνεις είναι λίγο μεγάλο και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην είναι ασφαλές, απλά έχω συναντήσει και άλλους που τα έχουν σε τέτοια κλουβιά. Γενικά δεν είμαι και πολύ φαν του συγκεκριμένου είδους κλουβιού  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κωνσταντίνα. Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει προσωπικά το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί. Νομίζω πως για τις διαστάσεις του έχει πολύ μεγάλο κενό, για μεγαλύτερα πουλιά. Αλλά αν βάλεις πουλιά που έχουν κατάλληλο μέγεθος για το κενό, νομίζω πως το μέγεθος του κλουβιού θα είναι μικρό. Δε ξέρω, το κλουβί αυτό, αν και πολύ "διάσημο", μου φαίνεται προβληματικό
Επίσης, πρόσεξε στα πορτάκια τα μπροστινά. Να τα κλείνεις με μικρές κλειδαριές με κάτι άλλο για να αποφύγεις τυχόν δραπετεύσεις!!

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, Εύθυμη, τα άλλα δυο κοκατιλακια τα έχω λουκετομενα  ::  Δεν είναι ήμερα και φοβάμαι μην την κάνουν...
Κωνσταντίνα, έκανες πολύ ωραία δουλειά με το κλουβί, άρχοντα έχεις τον Αρθούρο!! 
Φταίω και έγω που πήρα το κλουβί χωρίς να το έχω δει,το παρήγγειλα απότο διαδίκτυο... αλλά θα μου πεις και πάλι θα το αγόραζα, χωρίς να ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το κατάλληλο.

----------


## Cristina

Επίσης αγόρασα και ξυλάκια ( συμβουλευτικά τα άρθρα και τις απόψεις γραμμένα στο φόρουμ εδώ). Το γεγονός ότι τα κλαδιά έχουν και κάποια κομμάτια που πετάνε, δεν αναφέρομαι στις φλούδες, είναι καλό; Η είναι επικίνδυνα για τα ποδαράκια του; Βάζω και φωτογραφίες .

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάτα στις φωτό δεξί κλικ, αντιγραφή διεύθυνσης εικόνας . Εκείνο βάζεις ως λινκ και όχι το λινκ από πάνω ( address bar )!

----------


## Cristina

Το κάνω από το κινητό και είναι λίγο μπλέξιμο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Τις εμφάνισα εγώ!!
Μία χαρά μου φαίνονται... θα τις λατρέψει σίγουρα!!  :winky:

----------


## Cristina

> Τις εμφάνισα εγώ!!
> Μία χαρά μου φαίνονται... θα τις λατρέψει σίγουρα!!



ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!!

----------

